# safe silicone



## Steve99 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have some slate and want to make my own breeding caves but I don't know what kind of silicone to use HELP


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/6/Tools/SpecialtyTools/TapeGlueSealants/PRD~0670829P/GE%252BSilicone%252BMulti-purpose%252BSealant%25252C%252BClear.jsp?locale=en

Make sure it's Silicone I not Silicone II. It's exactly as pictured.

It does say _not for aquariums_ on it, but I believe that was just put on there because of a lawsuit. Probably someone not letting it dry out. If you search around you'll see this stuff recommended everywhere.


----------



## Steve99 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks very much


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Let's it cure for at least 48hrs it's really important.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Home Hardware and Rona have a house brand that is a little cheaper than the GE and says aquarium safe on the tube. A 3 pack of the Home Hardware is $10, and I think singly they are less than $4.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

BillD said:


> Home Hardware and Rona have a house brand that is a little cheaper than the GE and says aquarium safe on the tube. A 3 pack of the Home Hardware is $10, and I think singly they are less than $4.


I use to buy the ones from Canadian Tire their own brand and says aquarium safe but they stop carrying it Thanks BillD I will checkout the ones from HH or Rona


----------

